# People dont want to be friends with you for no reason



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone have this issue?


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

How could you possibly know that it's for no reason though? You'd have to read their minds to know. Besides, nothing ever happens without a reason.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

pointy said:


> How could you possibly know that it's for no reason though? You'd have to read their minds to know. Besides, nothing ever happens without a reason.


Everybody just thinks I'm weird, so I consider that for no reason.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I get how you feel. You probably think people become quieter around you because they don't want to be friends with you. Or how they never ask you to hang out.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Doby said:


> I get how you feel. You probably think people become quieter around you because they don't want to be friends with you. Or how they never ask you to hang out.


Boy, again, another user here hit the nail right on the head. Good for you! I am going to give you a round of applause for that.

Yes, it sucks that they do that. Can I do anything about it? Not really.

This is why I love this site, everyone here knows what I'm talking about and can relate. I am so glad this site exists, without it I don't know where I'd be. Everything happens for a reason, so stumbling across this site was a reason.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Funny we all have that in common, good ol SA. I can say from experience if I am in a group and someone is talkative and seems inviting I feel I would have less anxiety talking to them opposed to someone who looks closed off and uncomfortable. Hence why no one talks to me, I must look scared . . despite all effort to try and look inviting


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Funny we all have that in common, good ol SA. I can say from experience if I am in a group and someone is talkative and seems inviting I feel I would have less anxiety talking to them opposed to someone who looks closed off and uncomfortable. Hence why no one talks to me, I must look scared . . despite all effort to try and look inviting


Again, omg, that is exactly what I go through. Are the people in here Albert Einstein or something? I mean, I feel like outgoing people as well, I would be less anxious, but then they ignore me......

I just need to be thanked by whoever watched out for me for giving me this website.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

chessman6500 said:


> Again, omg, that is exactly what I go through. Are the people in here Albert Einstein or something? I mean, I feel like outgoing people as well, I would be less anxious, but then they ignore me......
> 
> I just need to be thanked by whoever watched out for me for giving me this website.


Ha thanks you have made me feel useful


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Ha thanks you have made me feel useful


No problem, I really think this site was a great invention. I'm not sure why people on here are so down on themselves, they are helping someone feel better. That should make you feel better, not worse.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

chessman6500 said:


> No problem, I really think this site was a great invention. I'm not sure why people on here are so down on themselves, they are helping someone feel better. That should make you feel better, not worse.


Just like anything on the internet, plenty of unhelpful and plenty of useful things, depends how you use it. I for one find it helpful knowing others go through the very same sort of stuff I do because of SA, before finding this forum I was convinced I was the only one feeling this way.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

chessman6500 said:


> Boy, again, another user here hit the nail right on the head. Good for you! I am going to give you a round of applause for that.
> 
> Yes, it sucks that they do that. Can I do anything about it? Not really.
> 
> This is why I love this site, everyone here knows what I'm talking about and can relate. I am so glad this site exists, without it I don't know where I'd be. Everything happens for a reason, so stumbling across this site was a reason.




And I forgot to mention about those people who act like social anxiety is something that can go away. It won't go away. It is something we are stuck living with. It is more of a matter of what we decide to do with our lives and not while living with this problem.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Just like anything on the internet, plenty of unhelpful and plenty of useful things, depends how you use it. I for one find it helpful knowing others go through the very same sort of stuff I do because of SA, before finding this forum I was convinced I was the only one feeling this way.


Hey me too, thats why I started doing my homework, and lo and behold, I came across this website. Now I don't feel so bad about myself about being this way. I don't need people to live, either, I have hobbies, I would say I have about ten or eleven but I do seven of those regularly. I know I have a lot of time on my hands but its helping me grow more intelligent, and benefitting me because its making me able to give people valuable answers and advice.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Doby said:


> And I forgot to mention about those people who act like social anxiety is something that can go away. It won't go away. It is something we are stuck living with. It is more of a matter of what we decide to do with our lives and not while living with this problem.


Exactly, again you hit the nail on the dang head its not something we can just poof out of us, its here to stay. People who don't realize that need to wake up and realize we all here have some sort of social issue or difficulty, and can that be so hard for some people to understand?


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

chessman6500 said:


> Exactly, again you hit the nail on the dang head its not something we can just poof out of us, its here to stay. People who don't realize that need to wake up and realize we all here have some sort of social issue or difficulty, and can that be so hard for some people to understand?


Exactly man, it sucks, so on topic, do you have any friends who accept you and your anxiety?


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Exactly man, it sucks, so on topic, do you have any friends who accept you and your anxiety?


Yes, one. Everyone else has left or is nonverbal


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

chessman6500 said:


> Yes, one. Everyone else has left or is nonverbal


Same situation here, one friend, and basically hold into him for dear life since I can't imagine myself making any other friends.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Same situation here, one friend, and basically hold into him for dear life since I can't imagine myself making any other friends.


It's a problem man, and I'm really not sure what I can or should do, I'm getting more and more miserable by the day, I still have some signs of improvement but the depression is beginning to encroach on me again. I mean what's life when u can't make friends or have a gf? I mean it's disheartening, and my hobbies are decent to hold me over for a while but after a few more years most of those may just fade.

I'm trying my best.

I have a question for you. Would I be able to add you on here? I'd be more than happy to talk to you about any issues you have or need to address.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

chessman6500 said:


> It's a problem man, and I'm really not sure what I can or should do, I'm getting more and more miserable by the day, I still have some signs of improvement but the depression is beginning to encroach on me again. I mean what's life when u can't make friends or have a gf? I mean it's disheartening, and my hobbies are decent to hold me over for a while but after a few more years most of those may just fade.
> 
> I'm trying my best.
> 
> I have a question for you. Would I be able to add you on here? I'd be more than happy to talk to you about any issues you have or need to address.


Sure thing man man, give us an add


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

hulkamaniak said:


> Sure thing man man, give us an add


ok, it doesnt let me add you on your page.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> Anyone have this issue?


They think I want to steal their weed, I'm gonna tell them straight up that I hate weed, then maybe they will be my friend.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

It may feel like no reason, but there's always a reason.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Well to be honest...

in any relationship you have to bring something to the table...

whether its personality, (having positive energy peeps like to be around) 

having a whip to take ur friends out in, money to spend on friends...

you gotta have something..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sugarslippers said:


> Well to be honest...
> 
> in any relationship you have to bring something to the table...
> 
> ...


Yep. Friendship is all about what you can offer someone and what they can offer you, whether that's an emotional connection, physical one or other.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Having no friends for no reason... I guess you have been going through this for quite a long while, if yes, i think its somthing to do with the way you think, after a few people cornered you, you must have set your mind,and repeated in your mind that friend are going to ignore me. Intially when you make friends with someone, things seem fine, later the feat hidden inside might be provoking you to behave in ways you normally would not. Like, people pleasing.. This is a turn off to most of the people... You just need to be the way you are... And naturally you bigin to get good friends...
Hope this helped


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Apparently being the type of person to:
* Send thank you e-mails to an instructor who seems a bit sensitive to cheer her up, even though I didn't like her at first
* Spend a whole year working on a hard project with an online friend so that he has someone to help keep him on task and doesn't have to face rejections from publishers alone
* Face my own fears and show my writing to professional editors for them to judge in the process
* Find security flaws and report them, not exploit them
* Have coffee with people from opposing political parties and not fight
* Always thank my baristas and talk to them if they seem bored/lonely

Doesn't count as offering anything as a person or a friend. Sorry, world. Didn't mean to waste your time by being selfish, unpleasant, misanthropic trash who deserves to be alone and feeling "entitled" by wanting some type of company offline outside of what people are paid to spend on me. :|


----------

